# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Base de donnes tournoi de football

## ANGE4002

Bonjour tout le monde 
Je viens vers vous pour avoir une aide  propos de l'laboration des entits et les relations entre ces entits dans un exercice de gestion d'un tournois de football 
1) Configuration des quipes*: ce processus consiste  Indiquer le nom de chaque quipe Afficher les informations sur chaque quipe Affecter chaque quipe  une poule 
2)Configuration du tournoi*: ce processus a pour obligation de Grer le nombre dquipes Grer le nombre de poule Grer le nombre de terrain Grer la dure des matchs Indiquer les nombres de pause et leurs dures Possibilit de prolonger la dure du tournois 
3)Tirage alatoire/direct des poules*: cette tache permettra  lutilisateur de faire le choix sur laffectation des poules (alatoire ou direct)
4)Planning du tournoi*: ce processus  pour obligation d afficher le planning complet du tournois 
5)Score des rencontres*: Le marquage des scores doit se faire indpendamment du planning car une inversion de rencontre peut se faire au dernier moment. Le marquage du score doit offrir la possibilit de slectionner les quipes et non de les crire. Il est donc possible de faire le marquage du score par une boite de dialogue, en affichant comme tat initial la rencontre du planning. Le score dune rencontre doit automatiquement affecter les paramtres des quipes (classement, point, But-Pour,)
6)Rsultats des poules*: Pour chaque quipe Le Nombre de match jou, Le Nombre de Victoire, Nul, Dfaite, Le Nombre du But-Pour, But-Contre et la diffrence, Le Nombre de Point en respectant les donnes du tournoi Pour chaque poule, il faut faire un classement des quipes selon leur nombre de point. Sils ont le mme nombre de point on privilgiera la diffrence des Buts-Pour avec les Buts- Contres, puis seulement les Buts-Pour. En cas dgalit parfaite lutilisateur pourra lui-mme faire le classement. 
7)Phase Finale*: Lutilisateur slectionne le nombre dquipes qualifies correspondant  un dpart en 1/4 de finale, 1/8 de finale, 1/16 de finale, Une amlioration peut tre effectue en rendant la Phase Finale indpendant du nombre dquipes (Ex : 9 quipes qualifies). Le tirage tant alatoire ou direct, lutilisateur indiquera facilement les rencontres et les victoires. Sauvegarde* ::P: our viter tous problmes lis  des vnements extrieurs pouvant entraner un arrt non voulu du programme (batterie) ou  un tournoi se droulant sur plusieurs jours, le programme doit pouvoir sauvegarder toutes les donnes indispensables pour pouvoir le relancer dans le mme tat.
8)Impression*:Au dbut de chaque manifestation sportive, le planning de la journe, les poules, le rglement est remis  chaque responsable dquipe lui permettant de suivre facilement le droulement du tournoi. Le programme doit donc offrir la possibilit dimprimer un document pouvant tre directement distribu aux responsables. De plus, il sera possible dimprimer chaque partie du tournoi.
C'est de cet nonc dont il s'agit et j'espre qu'il n'est pas ennuyeux 
Les entits les plus vidente que j'ai retrouv sont:. quipe, poule, joueurs, jouerequipe, terrain, durematch

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,

Vous posez des questions sur les entits et associations, mais l'nonc parle essentiellement de processus, de tches, de choses  grer,  imprimer, bref de proccupations relatives aux traitements.

Si le but est de raliser un modle conceptuel des donnes, il faut en effet identifier les types d'entits et d'associations, mais il faut galement fournir les rgles de gestion qui sont totalement absentes de votre nonc.

----------


## ANGE4002

Bonjour
Merci pour cette remarque
J'aimerais faire un MCD d'un tournoi de football qui pui puisse grer un tournoi dans lequel on aura des poules 
Dans la BD on devra grer les poules, les rsultats des poules, les quipes,les joueurs, les transferts,les fautes (carton rouge carton jaune), les buts (l'quipe qui marque et le joueur qui  marqu), les stades, les rencontres (match), les rsultats des rencontres (qui a gagn le match, le score,nombre de tire, nombre de hors jeux nombre de carton) et galement les arbitres

----------


## escartefigue

bonjour,

Il y a plusieurs sujets sur le mme thme dans ce forum, par exemple

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...tres-football/

et

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...uipe-football/

Vous pouvez vous en inspirer.
Mais dans tous les cas, vous ne pourrez pas valider un MCD tant que les rgles de gestion n'auront pas t clairement tablies. 
C'est un prrequis incontournable. Voir l aussi dans les liens communiqus des exemples de rdaction des rgles de gestion.

----------


## ANGE4002

Merci

----------

